# Jiffy Tiller



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Got to spend a little time running my tiller today. It is called a Jiffy tiller and has a 3.5 hp briggs. It is an older mach but well bilt compared to the new ones they sell. It is a fun little tiller to operate.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a neat tiller Ed are those wheel original or they from a tricycle:truth:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I think they are original, The tiller was given to me by my wife's aunt & uncle. I guess they bought it new and they arn't the mechanical type. I had to put a another carb on it from one of my junk mowers to get it running right. Runs great now does use oil though so I baby it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Neat looking tiller Ed. Myself I hace a Troybilt Pony. I find the rear tine tillers to be a little less forgiving on your body.


----------



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *I think they are original, The tiller was given to me by my wife's aunt & uncle. I guess they bought it new and they arn't the mechanical type. I had to put a another carb on it from one of my junk mowers to get it running right. Runs great now does use oil though so I baby it. *


I don't think those are original wheels. I just inherited a Jiffy Tiller from my dad, who purchased it new. One wheel has been replaced, but one is still original. If I get time, I'll snap a picture and post it here.

The tiller is now at least about 30 years old- the original factory wheel has a plastic center, which is why the first had to be replaced.

He bought it new at Farm & Fleet (a chain store which went bankrupt a few years ago). It has their brand name (Fleetland) sticker on the side, but a small metal plate with the "Jiffy Tiller" name on it.


----------



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

Here is the side which has the original factory wheel.


----------



## dhochst (May 21, 2007)

Here is the other side, which has a replacement wheel on it since the original plastic one broke years ago.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ten years later and here she is! I think it is time for a decade wash and maintaince.  Still runs good though.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Rebuild Time*

Hello All,

Good to be back posting on the Forum!:hello:

My tiller has not been running very well for a couple of years using a lot of oil and smoking with not much compression. I tore it down to do rings and valve job I had problems Finding the numbers to ID the engine. I found a tag that covered the numbers, when I removed the tag I see that the briggs & stratton numbers were ground off! I could read the first five numbers as 92902 from there i took to google and think I am correct with ring set 298982 and piston 793214 the bore measures 2.562" Any one Here can verify? or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well I put new rings in and lapped the valves last year, the cylinder had a big scare in it, too deep to hone out, it did run but not well. So today I repowered it with a 5-1/2 HP newer briggs. It runs good, Now time to till that garden!


----------



## Michael S (Oct 8, 2021)

Ed_GT5000 said:


> Got to spend a little time running my tiller today. It is called a Jiffy tiller and has a 3.5 hp briggs. It is an older mach but well bilt compared to the new ones they sell. It is a fun little tiller to operate.


----------

